# Linux server under compact ?



## DigiSoft (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok so I am asked to install some linux gaming server. Should I install under compact directory?
Until now everything I install is in home/user directory. Why compact is used? thanks.


----------



## aragon (Jan 20, 2010)

I presume you mean "compat".  It is there for compatibility libraries to live.  Your linux binaries don't have to live there so feel free to keep them in your home directory.


----------



## DigiSoft (Jan 20, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> I presume you mean "compat".  It is there for compatibility libraries to live.  Your linux binaries don't have to live there so feel free to keep them in your home directory.



Thank you for the great answer.


----------

